# All Original 1937 Steelcraft Streamliner



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 17, 2020)

I’ve been patiently waiting for this one! Purchased at auction from the original owner. My dad and I spent two nights hand rubbing and polishing the car to what it is now. I’ve been in this hobby 25 years and I’ve never seen a black original finish Streamliner, was told this specific car was bought through sears so maybe it was a sears specific ? Anyways I’m really stoked on it!


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 17, 2020)

Congrats!
That is da bomb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 17, 2020)

That’s so cool great score


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 17, 2020)

Handsomest beast


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 17, 2020)

Really digging the odometer....top speed 90...did cars of that era even go over 60?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow nice


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2020)

WOW, that's great!, Steelcraft Streamliners are the best looking pedal car! but I'm partial, the only color I remember on mine is rust but I restored it like 30 yrs ago!, I'd love to have a OG one.


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 18, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Really digging the odometer....top speed 90...did cars of that era even go over 60?



Oh yeah they did! Hahaha, really happy that the odometer decal is still present!


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 18, 2020)

mrg said:


> WOW, that's great!, Steelcraft Streamliners are the best looking pedal car! but I'm partial, the only color I remember on mine is rust but I restored it like 30 yrs ago!, I'd love to have a OG one.View attachment 1269124



That’s a beautiful piece!


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 20, 2020)

Great looking little car, what did it look like before you detailed it?

-mike


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 22, 2020)

Wowsa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

